# Double barrell race car entries



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Early, by popular demand, this thread is for your entries in the *race car* half of the double barrel contest. Here's a recap of the rules:

Build a race car. Any type of race car will do. Drag car, dirt or paved modified, Nascar, USAC, you name it. This project will require you getting your creative juices flowing, and putting your best effort into it. The good thing about this project is you are keeping your car. This project is designed to inspire you to build what you like building, and thus adding a "premo" car to your collection. You can build what you run and are familiar with, and put as much effort and parts into it without giving up anything because your car will be judged by the pictures you submit for the voting after the due date. Your car stays in your possession forever if you so desire!! The prize for first place is a brass chassis build from Chappy2. If that doesn't inspire you to go all out, I don't know what would! Prizes for 2-4th place will be bodies from my body collection that were donated to me by AlPink and others, so there will be more than one winner! Honestly, everyone who participates is a winner because their entry is theirs to enjoy!!

Your build had to start after 10/12/13. Start posting your car pictures now! Voting threads will be coming on February 1st. There's still time to put together an entry, so if you haven't started something, get to it!!

Any chassis including scratch built allowed. Must be HO scale. Limited to one entry in each category per person. Winner to be chosen by vote in the voting threads. 1,2,3, GO!


----------



## kcl (Dec 27, 2009)

Ok somebody has to start.
This car was built using a Datsun 510 body that was narrowed
the rear deck has been shortened and the roof cut and shortened.
Hood is scratch built as are all the bumpers.






Kevin


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks great Kevin!

Good luck fellas!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*my car entry*

heres my car


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

my car is the white #28. I wanted to hit aurora (chassis) Dash (body) and Autoworld (white tires)


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

*Mercedes/Benz W196*

Here is my submission. The 1954 Mercedes-Benz W196. The body was entirely carved out of a block of ABS plastic. The car is made to fit the AFX Speed Steer chassis, but can fit similar sized slotted chassis.


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is my entry, It is a F1 body on a brass chassis.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

chappy2 said:


> Here is my entry, It is a F1 body on a brass chassis.


Simply amazing. WOW!!!!_

All top quality work here :drunk:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

ALL the entries are looking Good :thumbsup:
I like the variety too


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

For my race car entry I chose the timeless Willys Gasser. Named the " The Fugative" It s a Joe Furulli resin bod that I painted " Clyde-0-Mite Orange" added Rear tires from a die cast to match the front wheels which are machined Aluminum ( thankx CW)glued on exhaust dumps complete interior with driver and roll bar, Moon tank. Blower scoop sticking out of the hood. Trailer courtesy of Hilltop
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

She looks great Clyde!! I've tried a few times to replicate that color and just never get close!! Later today I'll try to blow up the pix so everyone can get a good look at both your entries. We got a week to go!!! :woohoo:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

*Mini Motor Speedway*


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sidejobjon said:


>


That's some mighty fine work there Johnnyboy :freak:


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Joe,
Coming from a 1 on 1 drag racer 
Thanks SJJ


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Whoa!!! Awesome chassis fab SJJ!!!!  :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## chappy2 (Jan 7, 2013)

Very cool John, I keep coming back to look at your sweet build! Really diggin all the elements you got going on.

Chappy


----------



## sidejobjon (Jun 3, 2010)

Chappy,
Your Chassis was my inspiration.
Thanks SJJ


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Jon:

Your modeling skills are superb. Very awesome adaptation!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I just uploaded larger pix on the thumbnail pix posts. Man, what a cool bunch of cars!! I am in total awe!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

just bumped through the pics of the cars and hauler trucks. man those are all some quality builds you guys put together. as for a winner how is that going to be declared ? or better stated can i as a non player vote? nice job on all fellas this tells me that the hobby is alive n well.:thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'll be posting up voting threads late Friday night (one for each category) and we all get to vote for best of show. I can't vote unless there's a tie. Also, since we are supplying the prizes, mine and chappy's entries aren't in the judging. 

Winner of the truck contest gets a light up tow truck made by me, and the race car winner gets a chappy brass chassis. 2nd place gets a couple bodies, as does 3rd place. I can't afford to give prizes to everyone. I'll also have to come up with postage to mail them out, but I should be okay there as the 55 Chevy build I've been working on is yet again delayed and should be done sometime this week.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*My "Sponge Bob Racer"...*

Resin car body by Greg Gipe, headers by Parts Pig, I casted Sponge Bob in yellow, 
rims and tires by bearsox (Balls Out Racing), Auto World clear blue chassis & Decals by RRR. 

Greg casted this up in blue and Future Floor Covering brushed right on for a nice glossy & protective finish.







I just love the way everyone has come up with a totally different take on this
race car build.

kcls #69 Datsun 510 done up with a body chop and roll cage style he is know for.

Hondas #3 dirt racer with 427 C.I. & an air cleaner sticking through the hood.

Ed with his white #28 looklin' good by the Pumpkin Patch.

jimkelseys #16 hand carved Mercedez Benz W 196 done up in a traditional Benz color.

Chappy2 with his custom made brass chassis F1 green bodied #2 racer

Clydeomites "Fugitive" sporting a Resin bodied Willys painted up in Orange
with a MOON tank up front.

sidejobjons black scratch built brass chassis road racer hot rod.

Great idea slotcarman with this Double Header build off you had!!

Bob...We all have a fun to run custom to keep...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Gotta say thanks to Snap-On and Jegs for working with me on this build...RM


----------



## TeamMadMarsupial (Dec 23, 2012)

Gonna keep the Team Swartz theme for my car entry. A bit unusual for me as this one is built on a Tyco chassis. I believe the first time I ever did that? This gave me a slightly longer wheelbase and I liked the lower stance.

This is the radical Super Late Model Wedge that Ashland Kentuckey's Charlie Swartz brought to the famed Pennsboro Speedway, in rural WV, for the second annual Dirt Track World Championship in October of 1982.

They finished painting the car Saturday morning at the track and it was then hand lettered before hotlaps. Those in attendance were quoted after hotlaps, as saying, "That car will not be beat!" They were proved correct as Charlie set fast time and dominated the race, green to checkers!

As with all my builds, it is from styrene sheet and hand painted, the tubing is from paper clips.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Holy Sheet- Jeff !  That's an Awesome Racecar Replica :thumbsup:
And btw- that's a cool piece of Litho Artwork too 



TeamMadMarsupial said:


> Gonna keep the Team Swartz theme for my car entry. A bit unusual for me as this one is built on a Tyco chassis. I believe the first time I ever did that? This gave me a slightly longer wheelbase and I liked the lower stance.
> 
> This is the radical Super Late Model Wedge that Ashland Kentuckey's Charlie Swartz brought to the famed Pennsboro Speedway, in rural WV, for the second annual Dirt Track World Championship in October of 1982.
> 
> ...


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Well after the clear coat decided to have an allergic reaction on my first project I hurried to jam this one out. This is a Tribute to "Bud" Faubel's Hemi Honker. Bud passed away late December 2013 [URL=http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/FattyB3/media/hemihonker_zps88d19d4d.jpg.html]
[IMG]http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q767/FattyB3/hemihonker_zps88d19d4d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## racer8nut (Mar 25, 2010)

*porsche 917*

Here is my Porsche 917 done gulf colors. The chassis is a stock, tyco 440-x2 with bsrt white rims. The body was stripped and repainted. The decals are created on my inkjet printer. I printed 2 sets so I could paint one with white paint. The white, painted decal was laid first. Then the printed decal over that. The car was coated with lacquer clear. Enjoy:wave:







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Wow! There are some mind blowers in this bunch. Nice work fellas!


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*the Truth, the Whole Truth and nothing but the Truth*

Stretched a bit

Double Barrel Custom Race Shadow entry













http://s293.photobucket.com/user/alpink/library/double bubble contest 012614

maybe more than a bit


----------



## Greg W (May 22, 2013)

*My race car entry*

Atlas 36 Ford Jolopy style


----------



## 65 COMET (Nov 4, 2012)

*mini lindi conversion*


----------



## SlickRick (Mar 3, 2011)

Here's my 62 Belair build...


The chassis... Its a modified Lionel chassis, its got an Hp-7 can motor and G-plus hop up gears that I got at the hobby shop for the initial gearing (motor to jackshat), used a T-jet arm gear on the end of the jackshaft and a 4 gear arm gear on the axle.


----------



## jimkelsey (May 7, 2013)

Shocker:

Nice work on the "rush job." I have experienced what you had with the paint many times on model kits. The primer looks good, the paint went on smoothly, then I go to glosscote it and everything begins crackling generally because paint didn't cure properly. I feel for you. Nonetheless, it looks great.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks Jim. Ill get pics up of the first car I was working on it was an Empty Shells Cobra by Mike Burda that Ive been sitting on for years. Picked it up at the Midwest Slot Car Show in Dalton easily 15yrs ago


jimkelsey said:


> Shocker:
> Nice work on the "rush job." I have experienced what you had with the paint many times on model kits. The primer looks good, the paint went on smoothly, then I go to glosscote it and everything begins crackling generally because paint didn't cure properly. I feel for you. Nonetheless, it looks great.


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

Great stuff guys....I am blown away by them all, but that vintage style mod at the top was a real show stopper for me! Best of luck with all the cars.


----------



## purple66bu (Dec 18, 2013)

shocker36 said:


> Well after the clear coat decided to have an allergic reaction on my first project I hurried to jam this one out. This is a Tribute to "Bud" Faubel's Hemi Honker. Bud passed away late December 2013 [URL="http://s1358.photobucket.com/user/FattyB3/media/hemihonker_zps88d19d4d.jpg.html"]
> [IMG]http://i1358.photobucket.com/albums/q767/FattyB3/hemihonker_zps88d19d4d.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


Just seen the US30 sign...very very cool


----------

